# Anyone selling laserdiscs?



## balboarules

Trying to build up my LD collection, because I am insane. Let me know what you have and prices please, and def not looking to break the bank for them.

Thanks


----------



## m_anderson

Yes. I have 63 laser discs I want to sell. All are like brand new. This is all or nothing. $100 plus packaging and shipping charges. I don't have any boxes or packing material. Local pickup preferred if you are close enough. My Dad passed away last year and I am finally cleaning house, selling all of his audio gear. These were from his and my Mom's collection. It's time to clean house.

A Christmas Carol – George C. Scott
Sabrina – Harrison Ford
Jane Eyre – William Hurt, Anna Paquin
The Lion King
Witness – Harrison Ford
Evita
The Client – Tommy Lee Jones
Mr. Holland’s Opus
Top Gun
The Bridges of Madison County
The Pelican Brief
The Color Purple
Schindler’s List
Speed
Primal Fear
Powder
Rookie of the Year
At Play in the Fields of the Lord
Rob Roy
A Time to Kill
The Name of the Rose
Clear and Present Danger
Braveheart
Tombstone
Pavarotti & Friends 2
Stargate
Legends of the Fall
The Last of the Mohicans
The Ultimate Oz – Box Edition
Doctor Zhivago – 30th Anniversary Edition
Always
Texas – James A. Michener
Last of the Dogmen
True Lies
Rising Sun
White Christmas
How to Make an American Quilt
Platoon
Fools Rush In
The First Wives Club
My Fair Lady
Agatha Christie’s Appointment with Death
A Walk in the Clouds
The Cutting Edge
Crimson Tide
Scrooged
The Hunt for Red October
Empire of the Sun
In the Line of Fire
Dracula – Francis Ford Coppola
Jane Austin’s Persuasion
Nobody’s Fool – Paul Newman
The Hand that Rocks the Cradle
Apollo 13
White Squall
Runaway Train
In the Name of the Father
Crazy from the Heart
Courage Under Fire
Jack – Robin Williams
Presumed Innocent
Executive Decision – Kurt Russell
Scent of a Woman


----------



## Nytrojake

I have the Star Wars Trilogy The Definitive Collection with book. The discs have been watched once, the book has never been read. Bought new by me excellent condition. Everything that came with it new is included. Weighs 12 pounds. $189.00 plus freight. Ships from Tampa.


----------



## balboarules

m_anderson said:


> Yes. I have 63 laser discs I want to sell. All are like brand new. This is all or nothing. $100 plus packaging and shipping charges. I don't have any boxes or packing material. Local pickup preferred if you are close enough. My Dad passed away last year and I am finally cleaning house, selling all of his audio gear. These were from his and my Mom's collection. It's time to clean house.
> 
> A Christmas Carol – George C. Scott
> Sabrina – Harrison Ford
> Jane Eyre – William Hurt, Anna Paquin
> The Lion King
> Witness – Harrison Ford
> Evita
> The Client – Tommy Lee Jones
> Mr. Holland’s Opus
> Top Gun
> The Bridges of Madison County
> The Pelican Brief
> The Color Purple
> Schindler’s List
> Speed
> Primal Fear
> Powder
> Rookie of the Year
> At Play in the Fields of the Lord
> Rob Roy
> A Time to Kill
> The Name of the Rose
> Clear and Present Danger
> Braveheart
> Tombstone
> Pavarotti & Friends 2
> Stargate
> Legends of the Fall
> The Last of the Mohicans
> The Ultimate Oz – Box Edition
> Doctor Zhivago – 30th Anniversary Edition
> Always
> Texas – James A. Michener
> Last of the Dogmen
> True Lies
> Rising Sun
> White Christmas
> How to Make an American Quilt
> Platoon
> Fools Rush In
> The First Wives Club
> My Fair Lady
> Agatha Christie’s Appointment with Death
> A Walk in the Clouds
> The Cutting Edge
> Crimson Tide
> Scrooged
> The Hunt for Red October
> Empire of the Sun
> In the Line of Fire
> Dracula – Francis Ford Coppola
> Jane Austin’s Persuasion
> Nobody’s Fool – Paul Newman
> The Hand that Rocks the Cradle
> Apollo 13
> White Squall
> Runaway Train
> In the Name of the Father
> Crazy from the Heart
> Courage Under Fire
> Jack – Robin Williams
> Presumed Innocent
> Executive Decision – Kurt Russell
> Scent of a Woman


Thank you for the list, not really interested in any of those, would take Powder, but not sure if you want to sell just one, maybe First wife's club and Tombstone.


----------



## balboarules

Nytrojake said:


> I have the Star Wars Trilogy The Definitive Collection with book. The discs have been watched once, the book has never been read. Bought new by me excellent condition. Everything that came with it new is included. Weighs 12 pounds. $189.00 plus freight. Ships from Tampa.


I am looking for this set, but honestly it is selling for 50 bucks on eBay right now, there are multiple copies at that price.


----------



## Nytrojake

balboarules said:


> I am looking for this set, but honestly it is selling for 50 bucks on eBay right now, there are multiple copies at that price.


That's true, but there are others selling for $325, $259, $450, and other prices, you get what you pay for and in a capitalist society a person makes the choice of what they want to spend for what quality. Honestly, I don't care if I sell it or not but I will tell you this I'm 69 years old and $189 ain't gonna make or break me. If you want a mint copy that was used once complete as it was new except for the cellophane wrapper the 50 buck one probably doesn't fit that bill. Too bad you didn't post this a week ago because I threw out about a dozen different discs including It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World that I probably would have given you, the Star Wars one was the only one I kept. Have a nice day.


----------



## balboarules

Hi, you are 100% entitled to charge whatever you like, and you may very well get it, and I honestly hope you do. I am just not that picky about how many times it was watched as such, as I may watch it once myself if ever, but I have always had a copy of the set, my player broke, and another one I sent out for repair 2 and a half years ago actually came back from repair, I never thought I would see another LD player, now that I have one again, I feel naked without that box set.. LOL


Nytrojake said:


> That's true, but there are others selling for $325, $259, $450, and other prices, you get what you pay for and in a capitalist society a person makes the choice of what they want to spend for what quality. Honestly, I don't care if I sell it or not but I will tell you this I'm 69 years old and $189 ain't gonna make or break me. If you want a mint copy that was used once complete as it was new except for the cellophane wrapper the 50 buck one probably doesn't fit that bill. Too bad you didn't post this a week ago because I threw out about a dozen different discs including It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World that I probably would have given you, the Star Wars one was the only one I kept. Have a nice day.


----------



## Trenton Ray

Just acquired a laserdisc collection from my uncle who was a collector. Have a lot of concert LDs - my uncle was into the Beatles so have some of that as well. 50 of the LDs havent even been opened. Because he was a collector, he really didnt watch them. I know that sounds crazy but that's just how he was. If you have any questions or would like to receive a list....just email me.


----------



## balboarules

Trenton Ray said:


> Just acquired a laserdisc collection from my uncle who was a collector. Have a lot of concert LDs - my uncle was into the Beatles so have some of that as well. 50 of the LDs havent even been opened. Because he was a collector, he really didnt watch them. I know that sounds crazy but that's just how he was. If you have any questions or would like to receive a list....just email me.


Actually not opened does not surprise me, many collections are like that, seems a lot of people bought what they wanted but just never got around to watching them! I am sending you a PM Oh, I have 2 of the SWT box sets now, the definitive ones mentioned earlier in my post, have about 70 bucks into both sets and they are both pristine copies. Trenton Ray, you have been a member for 1 day, not sure if you can respond to messages though this system yet, but will send you one.


----------



## Stuccotony

balboarules said:


> Trying to build up my LD collection, because I am insane. Let me know what you have and prices please, and def not looking to break the bank for them.
> 
> Thanks


I have 218 LD. Most were made in 1977 & 78. $400 for all. 186 in hard cases 32 in soft cases. Kept in dry closet. Cases are worn but LD are clean. Never left out. Also have a player with ejection issue. Minor repair.

















balboarules said:


> Trying to build up my LD collection, because I am insane. Let me know what you have and prices please, and def not looking to break the bank for them.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## balboarules

Stuccotony said:


> I have 218 LD. Most were made in 1977 & 78. $400 for all. 186 in hard cases 32 in soft cases. Kept in dry closet. Cases are worn but LD are clean. Never left out. Also have a player with ejection issue. Minor repair.
> View attachment 3161128
> View attachment 3161126


Thanks but those are CED videodiscs, I would not be interested in those, the ones in the front are Laserdiscs though.


----------



## fredworld

balboarules said:


> Thanks but those are CED videodiscs, I would not be interested in those, the ones in the front are Laserdiscs though.


Let me know if you're looking for specific titles. Attached are quick spine snapshots of my collection (not all are for sale at this time but most are). I'm willing to ship. Prices are negotiable. I have them all catalogued on a floppy somewhere. Many genre's: classic 50's scifi, action, adventure, Criterion, Boxed Sets, music, etc. My zipcode is 19060, USA.


----------



## balboarules

fredworld said:


> Let me know if you're looking for specific titles. Attached are quick spine snapshots of my collection (not all are for sale at this time but most are). I'm willing to ship. Prices are negotiable. I have them all catalogued on a floppy somewhere. Many genre's: classic 50's scifi, action, adventure, Criterion, Boxed Sets, music, etc. My zipcode is 19060, USA.
> View attachment 3161208
> View attachment 3161209
> View attachment 3161210
> View attachment 3161211
> View attachment 3161212
> View attachment 3161213
> View attachment 3161214
> View attachment 3161215
> View attachment 3161216
> View attachment 3161217
> View attachment 3161218
> View attachment 3161219
> View attachment 3161220
> View attachment 3161221
> View attachment 3161222
> View attachment 3161223


I will download these pictures so I can zoom in on them and take a look... Thank you.


----------



## fredworld

DELETED duplicate post.


----------



## fredworld

balboarules said:


> I will download these pictures so I can zoom in on them and take a look... Thank you.


I'm happy to answer any questions.
I'll PM you more info.


----------



## Missy1972

balboarules said:


> Trying to build up my LD collection, because I am insane. Let me know what you have and prices please, and def not looking to break the bank for them.
> 
> Thanks


I have laser disc movies for sale.
Let me know if you're still interested and I will send you a list of what I have


----------



## Missy1972

balboarules said:


> Trying to build up my LD collection, because I am insane. Let me know what you have and prices please, and def not looking to break the bank for them.
> 
> Thanks


The ones I have are the road warrior, they hunt for red october, mad Max thunderdome extended play, wolf, The Rock, Don Juan DeMarco, kindergarten cop, good morning vietnam, the ref, they are best, presumed innocent, weeds, true lies, nice girls don't explode, K-9, twister, tombstone, pretty woman, top gun, Men in Black, Highlander, GI Jane, Wayne's world, JFK


----------



## balboarules

I am still interested in getting some more laserdiscs


----------



## balboarules

Missy1972 said:


> I have laser disc movies for sale.
> Let me know if you're still interested and I will send you a list of what I have


Love to see what you have!


----------



## bigrushhead

Remind me what the max resolution was on these?


----------



## fredworld

bigrushhead said:


> Remind me what the max resolution was on these?


480i


----------



## Toomanydiscs

balboarules said:


> Trying to build up my LD collection, because I am insane. Let me know what you have and prices please, and def not looking to break the bank for them.
> 
> Thanks


I’m moving and looking to sell my LDs and 2 LD players.


----------



## Dumblestreet

balboarules said:


> Trying to build up my LD collection, because I am insane. Let me know what you have and prices please, and def not looking to break the bank for them.
> 
> Thanks


Are you still looking to buy? I have a big collection for sale.


----------



## New Centurion

I have a simple request. What movies are you looking for? I have one 100


----------



## balboarules

New Centurion said:


> I have a simple request. What movies are you looking for? I have one 100


Really all over the place, if you have a list I would like to check it out, or a flip video is fine as well


Dumblestreet said:


> Are you still looking to buy? I have a big collection for sale.


Where are you located?


----------



## balboarules

Toomanydiscs said:


> I’m moving and looking to sell my LDs and 2 LD players.


Where are you located?


----------



## balboarules

Toomanydiscs said:


> I’m moving and looking to sell my LDs and 2 LD players.


What area are you in?


----------



## Dozer1

balboarules said:


> Trying to build up my LD collection, because I am insane. Let me know what you have and prices please, and def not looking to break the bank for them.
> 
> Thanks


Hello, I will gladly send you my laser disc collection for FREE BUT YOU PAY SHIPPING,! I probably have 100 left as I through away many a few days ago. I am moving to TN in two weeks from Paducah KY. I owned several video stores back in the day and most have never been played. some have never been opened and some are in hard plastic rental cases with some in sof plastic sleeves so the packaging of the movie should be pristine.

you can text me at (270) 816-8408….


----------



## azcrissy

balboarules said:


> Trying to build up my LD collection, because I am insane. Let me know what you have and prices please, and def not looking to break the bank for them.
> 
> Thanks


I have over a hundred & twenty five laser discs mostly karaoke. Also have about 7 movies as well. Looking to sell. They are in excellent condition.


----------



## balboarules

azcrissy said:


> I have over a hundred & twenty five laser discs mostly karaoke. Also have about 7 movies as well. Looking to sell. They are in excellent condition.


Karaoke would not be of any interest to me, what movies do you have?


----------



## balboarules

Dozer1 said:


> Hello, I will gladly send you my laser disc collection for FREE BUT YOU PAY SHIPPING,! I probably have 100 left as I through away many a few days ago. I am moving to TN in two weeks from Paducah KY. I owned several video stores back in the day and most have never been played. some have never been opened and some are in hard plastic rental cases with some in sof plastic sleeves so the packaging of the movie should be pristine.
> 
> you can text me at (270) 816-8408….


I will text you in the morning, might be worth it using Media mail, they are still pretty good price wise on shipping them! Thanks


----------



## arjunkaji

balboarules said:


> I am still interested in getting some more laserdiscs


I have about 350 discs including 85 or so Criterions. Would consider “selling” them for the cost of shipping. Also have two working laserdisc Players. Pioneer


----------



## john spears

balboarules said:


> Trying to build up my LD collection, because I am insane. Let me know what you have and prices please, and def not looking to break the bank for them.
> 
> Thanks


are you still buying?


----------



## balboarules

john spears said:


> are you still buying?


Depends on what you have available..


----------



## john spears

balboarules said:


> Depends on what you have available..


----------



## balboarules

Ok, so you have a decent amount of titles there, and some box sets too, Are you sure you would want to ship all those in one shot? I know you can use media mail though the post office as I use that all the time, just thinking of your time and effort to pack up that many.. so let me know


----------



## john spears

balboarules said:


> Ok, so you have a decent amount of titles there, and some box sets too, Are you sure you would want to ship all those in one shot? I know you can use media mail though the post office as I use that all the time, just thinking of your time and effort to pack up that many.. so let me know


have you lost interest in the discs i have for sale @ $130 for box of 60?


----------



## Notslow3

balboarules said:


> Trying to build up my LD collection, because I am insane. Let me know what you have and prices please, and def not looking to break the bank for them.
> 
> Thanks


I have about 1000 lazor disc let me get a list together I'll sell them all for $3000


----------



## balboarules

bigrushhead said:


> Remind me what the max resolution was on these?


 425 lines of resolution


Notslow3 said:


> I have about 1000 lazor disc let me get a list together I'll sell them all for $3000


Too many more than I can handle.


----------



## Theronrh

I just inherited over 5,000 laser disks. Almost all of them are sealed. I am interested in selling if there is interest.


----------



## fredworld

Theronrh said:


> I just inherited over 5,000 laser disks. Almost all of them are sealed. I am interested in selling if there is interest.


Post photos of covers if you can. Many laser discs have no value, such as the scope movies issued as Pan and Scan or first issue older titles from regular circulated prints as opposed to remastered or struck from the IP negative. Laser rot can also be an issue and not apparent until played. There are collectors out there but they are highly discriminatory about their purchases. The fact that the disc is still factory sealed isn't necessarily a selling point.


----------



## uwansumadis

I've got a few here that I will sell. Let me know if you're interested. And a player


----------



## lsvb1234

balboarules said:


> Trying to build up my LD collection, because I am insane. Let me know what you have and prices please, and def not looking to break the bank for them. Thanks


 Are you still collecting and where are you located?


----------



## palmerjope926

balboarules said:


> Trying to build up my LD collection, because I am insane. Let me know what you have and prices please, and def not looking to break the bank for them.
> 
> Thanks


hi im joe palmer from dyersburg tn i have a pioaneer laser disk player and 150 laser disks all for 250 cash if you are intrested everything works just dont need thanks.


----------



## balboarules

lsvb1234 said:


> Are you still collecting and where are you located?


Located in MA 01569, depends on what you have, part of me is thinking of selling all mine off and my player, but on the fence


----------



## Mrbell100

Hello are you still looking for laser discs? I have quite a few including some very valuable ones just let me know when I can send you a list and pictures of what I have thanks take care


----------



## fredworld

Just a FYI to anyone looking to sell their laser discs. Over the past two months I've sold off almost all of my collection keeping only a handful or so of those that are basically unobtainium (that I plan to transfer to DVD-R). I've freed up over 15' of shelving and pocketed almost $1k, less gas and muscle aches from dropping off the discs to the buyer. Basically, searching locally for resellers of laser discs, CDs, LPs, 45s, cassettes, VHS, etc. uncovered a limited number of candidates within an acceptable driving distance. Emailing the targeted merchants, sending them pictures, a brief description of the collection, catalog of titles and soliciting a bid got me what I felt was a fair offer from a shop merely less than 5 miles away. Turns out that there are customers that want the jacket art of many of the discs. Some don't even have a player. They just want to display some discs' jackets in their HT rooms. 
If your collections are in good shape (weed out the laser rot titles, check the *laser disc data base*) and lack damaged jacket corners and, if like mine, were protected in outer poly sleeves, then they are more attractive to buyers. 
If you're very patient and want to spend the time trying to maximize their dollar value then feel free to do so. BUT, the market is diminishing and shipping can be costly even via USPS MEDIA MAIL. Thus I was quite happy to unload most of mine in bulk with just several car trips... and some aches.


----------



## Mrbell100

Hi Fredworld by any chance are you still looking for rare or highly valuable ones? I have some anime and song of South Japanese version which is incredibly rare, others like forbidden planet Rocky Beatles box set Terminator 2 special edition with large black case


----------



## fredworld

Mrbell100 said:


> Hi Fredworld by any chance are you still looking for rare or highly valuable ones? I have some anime and song of South Japanese version which is incredibly rare, others like forbidden planet Rocky Beatles box set Terminator 2 special edition with large black case


 Sorry, I was was never looking to buy. I've sold off the collection. See my prior post above..


----------

